# baby boomer parents



## lucie.zelena

Dobré ráno všem,

prosím o pomoc s překladem výrazu *baby boomer parents* ve větě: Many *baby boomer parents,* who have benefited from generous pensions and property wealth, are still in a position to give, and their grown children are still sheepishly putting out their hands as if it is Saturday-morning pocket money time.

Zajímalo by mě, zda existuje český ekvivalent tohoto výrazu, či zda se v Čechách používá výraz anglický.

Děkuji moc
Lucie


----------



## Emys

No kdyby to bylo o Česku, dalo by se říct: rodiče Husákových dětí.


----------



## lucie.zelena

Děkuji za radu. Bohužel se ale nejedná o situaci v ČR, ale o Anglii. Z toho důvodu by mi Husák určitě neprošel. 
Pokud by Vás napadlo něco méně politického, tak budu moc vděčná.

Lucie


----------



## marsi.ku

Myslím, že baby boom použít lze, ale obávám se, že ne v kombinaci s rodiči. Pokud se v textu vyskytuje i ročník, napadá mě, že by se mohlo použít: rodiče silného ročníku xy. Nebo jev opsat, např. V tomto období se rodilo mnoho dětí a jejich rodiče pak těžily ze štědrých příspěvků... (nepřekládám, pouze navrhuji).


----------



## lucie.zelena

Je to taková patálie. Ročník se tam taky nevyskytuje, což by celou věc značně usnadnilo, a tak se nad tím budu muset pořádně zamyslet. Anebo to vážně nějak hezky opsat a popsat.

Děkuji.


----------



## marsi.ku

Ještě mě napadá: Mnoho rodičů, kterým se narodily děti v období baby boomu, těžilo... - věta je samozřejmě mnohem komplikovanější, ale třeba to pomůže.


----------



## lucie.zelena

Určitě. Každá pomoc se cení. Takže se v ČR používá výraz Baby boom a všichni ví, o co jde? Už se tam delší dobu nevyskytuji, a tak to nevím. Všimla jsem si ale, že se v ČR používá mnohem víc anglicismů než dřív. 
Věděli by třeba prarodiče, co to znamená? Předpokládám, že mladší lidi to znají. I když ani tím si nejsem moc jistá.


----------



## marsi.ku

Ano, tomuto slovnímu spojení by měli lidé všeobecně rozumět (nejstarší generace ale většinou rozumět nebude), i když jeho výskyt není až tak častý. Samotné slovo boom se ale v tisku používá zcela běžně. Pokud se mluví o baby boomu, mnohem častěji se ale používá vysoká porodnost, zvýšená porodnost a další, v Čechách ale dlouhodobě porodnost klesá, proto nebudeme mít široký repertoár vyjadřovacích prostředků. Nevím, jaký typ textu překládáte, dokonce jsem našla, že je možné použít termín "populační vlna" - toto spojení ale není výrazně běžné.


----------



## tlumic

Už nenabídnu v zásadě nic nového, dvě diskutabilní (tj. k zamyšlení) varianty překladu, opakující částečně v jedné z nich návrh marsi-ku:

Mnoho rodičů, kteří měli děti v období státem podporované(ho) babyboomu/porodnosti

Mnoho rodičů, kteří si pořídili děti pobídnuti štědrou státní podporou porodnosti


----------



## lucie.zelena

Ano přesně, jak říkáte. V Čechách je dlouhodobě nižší porodnost, a proto je toto téma dost neobvyklé. Mimochodem, jedná se o článek z anglického tisku o mladých lidech (30-40 let), kteří si v dnešní době nemohou dovolit žít sami a tak sdílejí byty/domy se spolubydlícími. Rodiče, kteří měli své potomky v průběhu babyboomu, mohou nyní využít výhody sociálních dávech a pomoci tak svým potomkům, kteří si, ač dospělí, nemohou dovolit žít sami.


----------



## lucie.zelena

Děkuji za nápady.


----------



## Tinu

Hádám správně, že se text týká USA? V tom případě, pokud se nepletu, termín "baby boomer" znamená specificky příslušníka generace, jež přišla na svět během skokového nárůstu porodnosti podruhé světové válce. I když souhlasím, že termín "baby boom" zní asi mnoha Čechům povědomě, osobně bych se mu raději vyhnul. Šlo by i v překladu použít opis? Tedy něco na způsob "rodiče z poválečné generace silných ročníků"?


----------



## Tinu

tlumic said:


> Mnoho rodičů, kteří měli děti v období státem podporované(ho) babyboomu/porodnosti
> 
> Mnoho rodičů, kteří si pořídili děti pobídnuti štědrou státní podporou porodnosti


Tuším, že se pletete, Tlumiči. Podle mého termín "baby boomer parents" neznamená rodiče dětí narozených za "baby-boomu" ale naopak (pozdější) rodiče, kteří se sami za baby-boomu narodili. Dává moje výhrada smysl?


----------

